# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

o primeiro dia de Julho chega com ceu limpo vento fraco e com uns agradaveis 21.9ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia 

Alguns cirrus e 19,4ºC.

Mínima de 11,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2011 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

O dia acorda com sol, mas com céu de novo coberto por poeira, o que o torna branco. O vento é moderado a forte de E/NE, tal como no dia de ontem.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2011 às 12:39)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado, com um ambiente abafado! 


*Já repararam na imagem de satélite? Está muito engraçada, parece um furacão com as cores invertidas! *

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 13:01)

Bons dias.

O céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado com o ambiente muito abafado,actual 31.1ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 14:33)

Nublado...abafado ...sem vento ,actual 32.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2011 às 15:39)

Ambiente abafado por aqui..

Sei que já caem uns pingos na Covilhã (Teixoso).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 16:43)

Nublado com vento já de SW,actual 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 17:25)

O vento moderado de SW já começou a dar algum alivio há temperatura ,actual 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 18:41)

Nublado e algum vento de SW/W,actual 29.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 32.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 19:40)

Neste momento alguns pingos grossos e sol...hoje é daqueles dias que a chuva não é precisa por cá ...este fim de semana há festa aqui no bairro ,actual 28.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2011 às 19:44)

Hoje por Castelo Branco temperaturas a variar entre os 28 e os 33ºC, alguma chuva por sinal fraca. Vento sempre fraco mas constante na passagem do aguaceiro fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 19:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hoje por Castelo Branco temperaturas a variar entre os 28 e os 33ºC, alguma chuva por sinal fraca. Vento sempre fraco mas constante na passagem do aguaceiro fraco



Andamos aqui pela zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2011 às 20:50)

Por aqui sossego total com o vento de abalada,céu limpo e com 25.7ºC.

Por hoje ficamos por aqui,está na hora do grelhado,horas de voltar não sei e em que condições .


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2011 às 21:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi marcado por nuvens altas e algumas formações, mas nao deram em nada... o vento fraco da manha so durou ate ao meio da manha... 
nao chegou aos 30ºC aqui mas esteve abafado tipo estufa

extremos: 29.1ºC de maxima e 18.0ºC de minima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com 26.4ºC com a humidade alta: 55%


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jul 2011 às 21:55)

Ja pelas beiras hoje e ca estarei até 2a!dia de ceu muito nublado, temperatura chegou as 32,8graus e ar bem abafado...agora vai baixando bastante..


----------



## Z13 (1 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

Por Bragança também muito abafado...* 23ºC*


Extremos do dia: *10,8ºC  33,1ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!Por aqui o dia tem.se pautado por céu muito nublado, embora sejam nuvens altas..agora vai chegando ja algum ar fresco de NW...actuais 28,3graus e 45% de humidade relativa..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2011 às 18:47)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia foi dedicado a banhos ...manhã foi de céu limpo com aumento de nuvens altas ...neste momento o vento passou a moderado e já com descida da temperatura...haja deus ,actual 28.9ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 33.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jul 2011 às 20:37)

dia de ceu nublado por nuvens altas, com o constante vento moderado durante todo o dia...
extremos: 27.1ºC de maxima e 17.1ºC de minima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado e com 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2011 às 20:41)

Nuvens altas e vento de SW/W e uns confortáveis 26.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2011 às 21:50)

Vento mais fraco de W e vai refrescando com 22.8ºC.

Hoje com continuidade da festa .


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

Mínima de *13.5ºC *(01:28)

Neste momento, está fresquinho, com *20.5ºC* e *60%* de HR.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2011 às 19:56)

Aguaceiros e trovoadas por Trás-os-Montes, em tarde muito quente (temperatura a oscilar entre os 25 ºC e os 30 ºC):






CopyRight Eumetsat 2011


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2011 às 21:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Aguaceiros e trovoadas por Trás-os-Montes, em tarde muito quente (temperatura a oscilar entre os 25 ºC e os 30 ºC):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, algumas descargas nos concelhos ao longo do Douro.

Por aqui a trovoada ficou ao longe.

Por agora alguns cumulus a sul, 23,4ºC e uma máxima de 28,1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2011 às 21:22)

Às 19h UTC (20h), a Estação de Mogadouro acumulou *14,1 mm*.

Enquanto Miranda do Douro acumulou 0,3 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2011 às 21:45)

Boas tardes.

Dia de maravilha ...o planeta hoje não chateou ..dia de poucos condimentos,fresco fresco fresco,haja mais dias iguais actual 17.2ºC e vento moderado de W/NW.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

boas

por aqui esteve todo o santo dia encoberto e com um vento moderado constante de Oeste... tambem o dia foi fraco, e ainda bem, na aplitude termica, deu para refrescar a casa... 

extremos: 16.6ºC de minima e 22.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, vento agora fraco e com uns agradaveis 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

Céu limpo e vento moderado...máxima rajada 35.3km/h ,actual 16.6ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2011 às 00:47)

sinceramente já não entendo nada do clima, tanto aquece como arrefece de um dia para outro em pleno verao 
actual 16ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## martinus (4 Jul 2011 às 01:16)

panda disse:


> sinceramente já não entendo nada do clima, tanto aquece como arrefece de um dia para outro em pleno verao
> actual 16ºC e 50%HR.



Isso também acontece em pleno Inverno e em plena qualquer outra estação do ano. É próprio de climas temperados, acho eu. Tão natural como meses seguidos com noites quentes no Equador ou frio de rachar durante quase todo o ano na Antárctica. Nada de especial, portanto. Ao contrário do que as pessoas possam pensar nos tempos modernos, a vida do clima não é feita de dramatismos.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega encoberto, sem vento e com 16.0ºC de temperatura...


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pelo Nordeste hoje temos um dia de sol, céu limpo e praticamente sem vento, a estação da ESA/IPB regista 26.2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jul 2011 às 14:04)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jul 2011 às 14:35)

Mínima de *13.8ºC *. (05:14)

Por agora *25.5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2011 às 15:11)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui mais uma noite e manhã fresca ...neste momento as temperaturas lá vão recuperando...céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2011 às 16:56)

Algum vento de SW e céu limpo ,actual 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2011 às 18:59)

Boas,céu limpo e ainda com ambiente morno,actual 30.5ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 32.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2011 às 19:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate aos meio dia... de tarde o ceu esteve limpo e acompanhado de vento fraco desde o meio da tarde... 

extremos: 15.4ºC de minima e 24.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 21.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2011 às 20:22)

Vai refrescando com 27.3ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Jul 2011 às 21:05)

boas

extremos de hoje: MIN *14.1ºC*  MAX *31.6ºC*
actual *24.8*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2011 às 22:01)

Boas,vai refrescando ,actual 22.4ºC e 48%HR com vento de W.


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2011 às 01:14)

Boas, estão 18,9ºC em descida lenta com céu limpo e vento moderado de SW.

Mínima de 14,0ºC e máxima de 27,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2011 às 07:17)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e com uns fresquinhos 15.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Aqui em Bragança temos mais uma manhã de céu limpo, e algum vento de sudoeste.

No Litoral Norte chuvisca no Interior Norte para já o céu não tem nenhuma nuvem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 13:38)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui mais uma noite fresca ...neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 31.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 14:43)

Boas,céu limpo e já com ...vento de S/SW,actual 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 18:08)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de W/NW....o ambiente hoje na rua já foi de ,actual 31.3ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 19:38)

Boas,o ventinho de NW já vai limpando o ar quente ...desta vez parece que vamos ter por aqui uns dias de verão a sério ...ainda bem,actual 28.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 33.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2011 às 21:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com vento moderado desde o inicio da tarde... 
extremos: minima de 13.3ºC  e maxima de 27.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 22:11)

Vento de NW com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

Dia muito agradável, com céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de NW pela manha, e céu parcialmente nublado à tarde com vento moderado de W; sempre com temperatuas amenas, muito agradáveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 23:36)

Actuais 19.9ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2011 às 00:18)

temperatura actual *18.2ºC* e *50%HR*.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia começa com neblina e algum nevoeiro, nao ha vento e sigo com 18.2ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2011 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Alguns cumulus a SW, vento de W e 20,5ºC.

Mínima de 13,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2011 às 12:19)

Manhã que acorda com neblina à superfície, e céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulus, essencialmente a W e NW. Agora ao céu vai-se limpando e o sol vai dando ar da sua graça, bem acompanhado por um agradável vento moderado de W.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2011 às 14:04)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e vento de Sudoeste aqui em Bragança, está fresco hoje a estação da ESA/IPB regista apenas 21.9ºC


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2011 às 14:58)

hoje a temperatura esta mais agradável com *27ºC*
céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2011 às 19:40)

por aqui, manha de neblina ate por volta das 10h da manha, depois disso tornou-se limpo... o vento sopra moderado desde o inicio da tarde... 

extremos: 16.7ºC de minima e 24.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento moderado e sigo com 22.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2011 às 19:47)

Boas tardes.

Hoje a volta foi pela Capital ...o ambiente por aqui foi de autêntico dia de verão ...céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 23.0ºC e uma rajada de vento de 33.1km/h há momentos.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2011 às 19:51)

Dia fresco de verão com máxima de 21,7ºC e mínima de 12,9ºC. A próxima noite vai ser bastante "fria".

Neste momento 19,8ºC com céu limpo e vento moderado de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2011 às 21:14)

Vento quanto basta para limpar ...máxima rajada 35.3km/h,actual 18.9ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2011 às 22:35)

Vento moderado de W/NW e com 16.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jul 2011 às 22:39)

De facto, por Bragança tivemos um dia bem fresco, com uma mínima de *12,1ºC* e uma máxima de *24,7ºC*

Neste momento estão *15,0ºC*


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

temperatura por momentos desceu até aos *17ºC* e agora subiu, anda no sobe e desce
actual *17.6ºC*


----------



## panda (6 Jul 2011 às 23:29)

Actual *16.ºC*.
7654321



Dados do mapa - Termos de utilização

Aeroportos Próximos
Penhas Douradas | N/A | Nuvens Dispersas
Estações Meteorológicas Próximas
1 Manteigas | 14.8 °C
2 Nabais-Gouveia | 12.8 °C
3 APRSWXNET Covilhae | 13.9 °C
4 Covilha Serra da Estrela | 13.7 °C  
5 Loriga | 10.2 °C
6 Covilha | 13.3 °C
7 Guarda | 12.4 °C.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia começa com alguma neblusidade a sul, nao ha vento e sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2011 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens, vento de W e 16,4ºC.

Mínima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2011 às 10:15)

Por aqui ainda desceu aos *9,1ºC*...

As casas agradecem!


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2011 às 10:22)

Carrazeda de Ansiães tem tido mínimas à volta dos *6ºC*.... (ontem e hoje)


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Jul 2011 às 10:25)

A Covilhã também desceu dos 10ºC, quer na estação do Spiritmind, quer na do aeródromo.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2011 às 10:27)

E estes valores baixos nas mínimas nem são devidos a qualquer fenómeno de inversão térmica. Tem havido muito vento, tanto de dia como à noite.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2011 às 10:36)

Dan disse:


> E estes valores baixos nas mínimas nem são devidos a qualquer fenómeno de inversão térmica. Tem havido muito vento, tanto de dia como à noite.



Sim, é essencialmente "frio" sinóptico, o ar a esses níveis está mesmo relativamente fresco. Com esta massa de ar, e se não houvesse vento, haveria aí certamente vales a rondar os 0º.
Inversão e arrefecimento do solo haverão algumas claro, mas pouco significativos nestas condições.

A carta do GFS aos 925hPa (está perto da altitude de Carrazeda) mostra isso mesmo. As temperaturas são um pouco acima dos tais 6º, mas era de esperar isso, pois certamente na malha do modelo o solo está representado abaixo da realidade, e este nível dos 925hPa será em "pleno ar", portanto sem arrefecimento do solo nem nada de inversão. Mas mostra que está mesmo fresquito!


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2011 às 11:05)

bons dias
por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *11ºC*
actual *20.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2011 às 11:06)

Mesmo a esta hora ainda 16,9ºC.

.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2011 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Dia frio em Bragança para a época do ano em que estamos, o céu está povoado por algumas nuvens e está também algum vento que ajuda a manter a temperatura baixa. 

A estação da ESA/IPB regista apenas 15.4ºC, com estas temperaturas até parece que estamos em Abril...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 13:09)

Bons dias.

Manhã boa para fazer actividades ao ar livre ...tratar do jardim foi o que eu fiz...nada a incomodar...céu limpo e algum vento,actual 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 14:13)

Céu limpo e vento de W/NW,actual 23.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

23ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2011 às 17:05)

céu limpo e vento.
T actual *22.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 18:02)

Boas,mais um dia de verão passado cá dos meus ...céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 20:01)

Boas,vento forte de W/NW,actuais 20.3ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

O vento continua forte e com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

boas 

dia de ceu pouco nublado com vento moderado durante a tarde... 
extremos: 12.0ºC de minima e 24.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2011 às 22:23)

Dia bem fresco e ventoso por Bragança...

*Mín: 9,1ºC

Máx: 20,6ºC

Actual: 13,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

Actuais 15.8ºC e 60%HR .


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2011 às 22:55)

Extremos de hoje:

10,7ºC / 19,9ºC

Desde Maio que não tinha uma máxima inferior a 20ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2011 às 07:31)

bom dia 

porr aqui o dia chrga com ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2011 às 13:43)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais uma noite atirar para o fresco ...hoje a temperatura já está subir devido da ausência de vento como têm nos últimos dias ...actuais 27.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2011 às 14:46)

Boas,agora já com a barriguinha cheia ...neste momento já vão chegando algumas nuvens  e já com vento de W/NW,actual 27.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 14:48)

Boas... 

Este dia nasceu bem solarengo e com algum vento fraco a moderado de NW, e rapidamente, entre as 9h e as 10h passou de quase limpo a totalmente nublado. Entretanto, ainda não houve qualquer manifestação de precipitação, e o vento mantém-se fraco a moderado de NW...

Está um ambiente bastante calmo e agradável, com o céu cheio de stratocumulus e (acho) alguns nimbostratus, e com temperatura bem amena.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2011 às 15:53)

Tarde de céu muito nublado, 21,5ºC e já com alguns períodos de chuva fraca, pelo menos nesta parte da cidade.



.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

A tarde segue calma, com muita nuvens cinza claro e algumas mais escuras, já chuviscou, e para os lados de Fragosela deve ter chovido fraco, mas mais intensamente.

O vento é fraco de W.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2011 às 17:49)

Chuva fraca e 20,2ºC por agora.


.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2011 às 18:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo de manha tronando-se encoberto por volta do meio dia... ja esteve a chover fraco durante uns 15 minutos... 
nao houve vento durante o dia... 

extremos: 11.5ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e nao chove no momento... sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2011 às 19:00)

Boas,vento forte de NW e céu limpo,actual 23.5ºC e 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 20:29)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderado em regime esporádico, sem acumular. Vento moderado de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2011 às 20:35)

O vento continua moderado a forte com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2011 às 22:35)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de W/NW,actuais 19.0ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2011 às 23:31)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu encoberto sem vento sem chuva e com uma temperatura de 19.5ºC...


----------



## Z13 (8 Jul 2011 às 23:48)

Dia atípico de verão por Bragança, com frescura primaveril e até períodos de chuva fraca...

A temperatura variou entre os *9,6ºC* e os 22,8ºC

Neste momento céu encoberto e *17,4ºC*


----------



## panda (9 Jul 2011 às 00:23)

A esta hora já não ta tanto frio como ontem.
actual *18ºC* e *50%HR*.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 11:02)

Boas. 

O dia acorda fresco e com vento fraco a moderado de W, com céu nublado e bastantes nuvens negras. Entretanto, ainda não choveu, mas ameaça. O Sol vai aparecendo, mas sempre muito discreto, sem abrir qualquer espaço azul no céu. 

 A temperatura deve rondar os 15/16ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 12:17)

Continua o céu nublado e o vento fraco a moderado de W. Neste momento, já não me parece que vá chover alguma coisa este mês, o que é mau, porque por cá estamos com 0mm!


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 13:53)

Céu nublado, com bastantes aberta e aparecimentos do Sol. O vento é moderado de S.,


----------



## Z13 (9 Jul 2011 às 14:23)

Céu nublado, com algumas abertas e *24,5ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de 14,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 14:49)

O céu está nublado com muitas abertas, e o vento está moderado a forte de SW/W.

Temperatura a rondar os 20ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Jul 2011 às 15:09)

Pedro disse:


> Tarde de chuva fraca a moderado em regime esporádico, sem acumular. Vento moderado de W.



Boas!
Pedro será que me permites colocar uma questão? Como é que choveu fraco a moderado (mesmo que em regime esporádico) e não se acumulou nada? Há qualquer coisa aí que não bate certo...Tens o pluviómetro bem limpo?


Aqui por Castelo Branco algumas nuvens e vento de NW, mas mais agradável que o dia de ontem.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 16:55)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas!
> Pedro será que me permites colocar uma questão? Como é que choveu fraco a moderado (mesmo que em regime esporádico) e não se acumulou nada? Há qualquer coisa aí que não bate certo...Tens o pluviómetro bem limpo?
> 
> 
> Aqui por Castelo Branco algumas nuvens e vento de NW, mas mais agradável que o dia de ontem.



Sim, está bem limpo. Acontece que o pluviómetro mede no mínimo de 0,5mm em 0,5mm, e os períodos de chuva foram fracos e curtos, quando moderados, eram muito curtos. Mas não sei bem. O que sei é que está tudo bom.

Céu com abertas, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 21ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Jul 2011 às 17:18)

céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
T actual *26.5ºC* e *20%HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2011 às 17:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais um dia de verão ...daqueles que não nos faz cansar...maravilha ...pela manhã algumas nuvens e por fim agora algum vento,actual 28.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2011 às 18:54)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado,actuais 27.0ºC e 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2011 às 19:11)

Céu nublado, mas até que durante o resto da tarde, com vento fraco de W e algum sol.

Temperatura a rondar os 22,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2011 às 19:16)

Boas, por cá céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura actual de 21,8ºC.

Extremos do dia de 15,3ºC / 23,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2011 às 21:51)

Boas,o ventinho de W/NW por cá continua e que se deixe estar ...para não haver grandes sufocos ,actuais 20.1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2011 às 15:13)

Boas tardes .

A manhã foi passada em banhos ...com uma temperatura da água bem boa ,hoje o ambiente já está a ficar mais quentinho...pela manhã céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco...actuais céu com nuvens altas e já algum vento e 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2011 às 17:20)

Boas,céu com algumas nuvens e algum vento,actuais 30.9ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jul 2011 às 18:18)

Tarde agradável, de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura a rondar os 24ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2011 às 18:39)

boas 

dia agradavel por aqui com ceu pouco nublado e algum vento fraco... sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2011 às 18:53)

Vento por vezes moderado de SW/W com actuais 29.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2011 às 21:54)

Boas,algum vento de W/NW e com 22.4ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2011 às 23:17)

Boas,agora o ambiente na rua ainda melhor ...com uns actuais 19.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

*18,8ºC*

Extremos do dia: *13,0ºC  29,8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com 17.1ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Serrano (11 Jul 2011 às 14:02)

29ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2011 às 14:54)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui já foi uma manhã de céu limpo  e ambiente fresco nas primeiras horas da alvorada ...neste momento muitas nuvens e sente-se o ar abafado com vento de S/SW,actual 29.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2011 às 15:37)

Tarde de muitas nuvens altas e médias, vento fraco, o que torna o ambiente bastante propício a umas sornas e a umas boas dores de cabeça... 

Temperatura na ordem dos 24,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2011 às 20:01)

Boas,nublado com vento de SW/W,actual 26.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2011 às 20:08)

Boa tarde.

Céu nublado por altocumulus essencialmente, já chuviscou e o vento é fraco.

Temperatura a rondar os 23ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2011 às 21:44)

Boas,céu pouco nublado com vento de W,actuais 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2011 às 23:08)

Algum vento de SW/W e com o resto do panorama calmo ,actuais 21.6ºC e 55%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2011 às 23:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate por volta das 10h da manha, depois disso o ceu esteve limpo ate ao meio dia, tornando-se muito nublado... o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde... 

extremos: 15.5ºC de minima e 28.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com 18.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia comeca com neblina, vento muito fraco e com 17.6ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia 

Alguma trovoada esta madrugada por volta das 5:30h.






Por agora céu muito nublado e 19,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2011 às 10:46)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Alguma trovoada esta madrugada por volta das 5:30h.
> 
> Por agora céu muito nublado e 19,5ºC.



Olá!

Não senti nada... também a essa hora...!

Deve ter choviscado alguma coisa... a minha zona estava num misto de molhado e húmido.

Céu ainda nublado, com algumas abertas e *19,3ºC*

Mínima de 16,0ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2011 às 11:27)

Z13 disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Não senti nada... também a essa hora...!
> 
> ...



Aqui ainda tivemos uns trovões bem audíveis, até acordei 

_____________________________

Por agora 19,9ºC e algum chuvisco.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2011 às 16:30)

Boa tarde. 

O dia acordou nublado e com neblina, mas nunca chegou a chover... A tarde está calma, com céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado de SW e temperatuta amena.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2011 às 17:11)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o vento anda mesmo há solta ...máxima rajada já foi de 42 km/h ...algumas nuvens com muito sol,actual 25.5ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jul 2011 às 18:31)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o Verão parece mesmo ter tirado férias, e tem sido um dia de aniversário fresquinho para a época, lembro-me de outros anos neste dia estar uma brasa.   Hoje o céu já esteve muito nublado, mas entretanto foi diminuindo a nebulosidade. O vento é que sopra por vezes moderado. A temperatura está nos *21.5ºC* e a humidade nos *58%*.

A máxima de hoje foi de *23.4ºC* às 16:35 e a mínima de *13.5ºC* às 05:52.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2011 às 19:08)

Boas,muito vento de W/NW e muito sol,actual 24.6ºC e 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2011 às 20:56)

Boas,o sol por aqui já desapareceu no horizonte ...vento continua moderado com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2011 às 21:48)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens por estes lados, so ao meio da tarde e que começou a limpar... o vento esteve moderado durante a tarde... 

extremos: 16.7ºC de minima e 25.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e com 18.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

Céu limpo e vento de NW,actuais 19.9ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## panda (12 Jul 2011 às 23:08)

boas
mais uma noite fresca, estou  com este mês de Julho.
actual *17.7ºC* e *38% HR*.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jul 2011 às 00:29)

Por aqui também bastante mais fresco, com *12.7ºC*

Afinal a mínima do dia 12 só chegou à meia noite, com *13.0ºC*, em vez dos 16ºC da madrugada...

A máxima ficou em *22.8ºC*, bastante abaixo do esperado...(29ºC)


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 08:53)

A manhã acorda fresca, com céu limpo e algum vento fraco de NNW.

Temperatura a rondar os 12,5ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2011 às 11:40)

céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.
Tº actual *21.9ºC*.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de leste e 21,3ºC.

Mínima de 9,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.

O céu está dum azul que pasma, lindo! O vento é fraco a moderado, e a temperatura está muito agradável, depois duma manhã também ela muito agradável, mas bem mais fresca.

Estão cerca de 23,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2011 às 14:31)

25ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algum vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2011 às 16:25)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e vento moderado com algumas rajadas...uma rajada já de 35.3km/h...ambiente na rua morno,actual 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2011 às 18:51)

Boas,céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado de N...ambiente na rua ainda muito morno ,actual 29.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 30.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2011 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... 
o vento esteve moderado depois do meio da tarde... 

extremos: 12.5ºC de minima e 26.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2011 às 21:46)

Boa noite

Hoje teve uma tarde agradável aqui pelo Nordeste embora com algum vento. Como tinha o dia livre aproveitei para ir até à Albufeira de Azibo passar a tarde na praia fluvial, bem bom


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2011 às 21:48)

Boas,céu limpo e noite de lua grande ...vento de NW/N,actuais 23.5ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2011 às 23:17)

Nuvens altas e agora o vento mais calmo,actuais 22.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com 16.8ºC de temperatura


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2011 às 09:08)

Boas.

O dia acorda bom, com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco, e temperatura muito agradável, a rondar os 16,5ºC,


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2011 às 13:37)

Boa tarde.

Tarde de céu quase limpo com algumas nuvens altas com vento fraco de S. A temperatura está agradável a rondar os 25,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2011 às 15:05)

Boas tardes .

A manhã foi passada em mergulhos em águas mornas ...céu limpo pela manhã com algumas nuvens neste momento...ambiente mais quente,actual 30.3ºC com algum vento sem direção certa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2011 às 16:33)

Algumas nuvens que por vezes vão tapando o sol vento fraco de NW,actuais 31.5ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

Algumas nuvens e 26,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

11,9ºC / 27,9ºC

Interessantes os valores de hoje na estação da ESA:

7,8ºC / 27,0ºC 

Muito provavelmente uma situação de inversão térmica durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2011 às 19:21)

Boas,poucas nuvens e vento mais moderado,actual 29.6ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2011 às 19:33)

Boas...

A tarde foi muito agradável, com algumas nuvens altas e cumulus, vento moderado a forte, e temperatura bem agradável, que agora ronda os 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2011 às 21:01)

O vento continua de NW e ainda com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde... o vento esteve fraco durante a atrde... 

extremos: 13.5ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima

actuais: noite esta clara devido a lua cheia e nitida, com vento fraco e com uns agradaveis 21.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2011 às 22:32)

Boas,por aqui ainda ambiente tropical  ...e vento fraco de NW,actual 23.4ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jul 2011 às 22:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por ainda ambiente tropical  ...e vento fraco de NW,actual 23.4ºC e 52%HR.



Boas Noites!

Por aqui o tropical já era...

Temperatura nos *18.2ºC* e HR nos *70%*.

Máxima de *27.9ºC* às 15:44.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2011 às 23:03)

Boa noite,

Bragança *19,6ºC* actuais

*Extremos do dia: 9,3ºC  29,9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com neblina e um vento muito fraco...  sigo com 18.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2011 às 17:01)

Boas tardes .


Hoje por cá já tenho o dito cujo ...estará perdoado ...parece que é só de passagem ...pela manhã nuvens altas e vento de E/SE muito ...neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco de S/SW,actual 34.6ºC e já chega .


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2011 às 18:26)

boas

depois da neblina se ter dissipado por volta das 10h o ceu esteve nublado por nuvens altas... o vento sopra moderado desde o inicio da tarde... 
extremos: 16.8ºC de minima e 27.9ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado e sigo com 26.0ºC

daqui a pouco reporto a partir de Gouveia...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2011 às 19:03)

Boas,finalmente o ventinho de W/NW a resultar por aqui ...a limpar o bafo que andou pela zona,actual 30.8ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## Fil (15 Jul 2011 às 19:13)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 25,9ºC.

Extremos do dia de 15,0ºC / 27,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2011 às 20:54)

Boas,uma fina camada de nuvens altas e vento de W/NW,actuais 26.4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2011 às 09:35)

boas

por Gouveia a manha esta a ser de ceu limpo e sem vento... com uns agradaveis 19.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jul 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e a temperatura está nos *22.0ºC*.

O vento é muito fraco ou nulo.

Mínima de *14.5ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Céu completamente limpo e *26.2ºC*

Mínima de 15.8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jul 2011 às 14:22)

Boas tardes...

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado...

A temperatura não vai além dos *22.9ºC*

*HR: 59%
Pressão: 1015hpa
Vento: 23km/h N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2011 às 16:43)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e já com o vento a ficar moderado de NW,actual 32.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2011 às 19:03)

Boas,fim de tarde muito ventosa  e céu limpo,actual 27.6ºC e a subir HR com 48% a máxima até agora.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 33.3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jul 2011 às 19:50)

Dia ameno por aqui... Algumas nuvens altas decorativas e nuvens mais ameaçadoras retidas a norte da Sierra de San Mamede e eixo Larouco / Alvão sem conseguirem penetrar no interior de Trás os Montes...

A máxima não foi além dos 24.3ºC (16:30)...

*Dados actuais:*

Temp: 21.6ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1013hpa
Vento: 15.1 km/h W/NW
Rajada máxima: 42.1km/h N


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2011 às 19:52)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de ceu nublado com algum vento fraco... 
sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2011 às 21:44)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais calmo de W/NW,actual 22.2ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2011 às 22:00)

Por aqui vão-se aproximando umas nuvens negras, negras....

A temperatura vai nos* 19,4ºC*

Os extremos de temperatura foram de: *15.8ºC  28.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2011 às 23:05)

Boas,até ao momento... este verão o AC têm sido poupado e muitos euros na conta da luz ...que maravilha de verão ...por mim pode continuar assim...é só abrir as janelas alguns minutos...fica-se com o ambiente renovado em casa,já não me lembrava de um verão assim ,actual 20.0ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2011 às 00:04)

Tº actual *19.6ºC* e *49% HR*. 
sobre a serra da gardunha algumas nuvens bem bonitas , pela forma  são de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2011 às 00:12)

Vento moderado de NW,actual 18.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2011 às 09:37)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e stratocumulus, essencialmente entre N e SW, vento moderado de NE.

Temperatura a rondar os 13,5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2011 às 12:10)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de muitas nuvens e sem vento... 

ontem a noite levantou-se vento fresquinho e fraco com o ceu a ficar encoberto, parecia que estava no outono  
´
os extremos de ontem: 15.2ºC de minima e 28.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com 25.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2011 às 17:52)

Boas tardes .

Faz hoje precisamente 3 anos que postei pela 1ª vez neste grande fórum ...a Meteorologia que é uma das minhas grandes paixões há três dêcadas...como há outras .

Céu limpo e vento já moderado com o ambiente morno na rua,actual 26.9ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2011 às 18:29)

Tº actual *23ºC*.
céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2011 às 19:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de NW com uma rajada de 40km/h,actual 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2011 às 20:46)

Tarde fresca e ventosa agora com os últimos raios de sol. 17,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

13,5ºC / 23,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2011 às 21:26)

Tarde amena e ventosa, mesmo muito ventosa, com sol, fumo de incêndios e nuvens altas poucas.

temperatura a rondar os 15,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,a partir de amanhã e por alguns dias sou eu que vou mudar de ares mais maritímos ...por lá em principío não deve estar muito bom para banhos...mas como eu não gosto de água salgada e areia muito menos...para mim basta ter por lá umas boas esplanadas junto ao mar e com umas boas vistas já é o suficiente .

Por aqui vai refrescando e o vento continua moderado,actual 18.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2011 às 22:42)

boas

por gouveia a tarde foi de algumas nuvens altas e o vento a soprar fraco... 
os extremos: 17.4ºC de minima e 26.1ºC de maxima... 

ja estou em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento ceu praticamente limpo e com 18.1ºC


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

Tº actual *16ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

O vento continua moderado e fresco com uma temperatura de 17.6ºC e 60%HR.

Portanto vou estar ausente por uns dias do fórum ...espero que se portem bem durante a minha ausência ...boas férias a todos .


----------



## Z13 (17 Jul 2011 às 23:19)

Por agora fresco, *13.5ºC*

Sempre muito vento, e temperaturas a variar entre os *12.3ºC  24.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

por aqui  o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com 14.7ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 13,3ºC por agora.

Mínima de 7,6ºC.

Na estação do IM a mínima foi de *5,2*ºC (a apenas 0,8ºC do mínimo em Julho, no período de 1971-2000).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Noite absolutamente gelada para a época do ano que atravessamos... O vento deu uma trégua e a temperatura caiu a pique...

*Temperatura mínima: 5.7ºC (5:20)*

Temp: 14.3ºC
HR: 66%
Pressão: 1013hpa
Vento: 12.2 NW
Sansação Térmica: 11.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 10:05)

Boas.

O dia nasce solarengo e sem grande vento, que é fraco de W, e com temperatura fresca, tal como ontem, e com céu totalmente limpo.

Actual 15,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 12:23)

A manhã prossegue amena, agora já com vento moderado de W, com algumas nuvens baixas de N e NW, essencialmente stratocumulus, sem ameaça de precipitação.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 14:02)

O céu está a ficar progressivamente mais nublado, com vento fraco a moderado de NW a W, e há muitos stratocumulus lenticularis.

Temperatura a rondar os 20,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jul 2011 às 14:07)

Algumas nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 26ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 15:06)

A tarde segue amena, com céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens baixa e altas, com muitos lenticularis e vento fraco a moderado de WNW.

Actuais 23,5ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 16:04)

Céu com muitas nuvens, especialmente cumulus, stratocumulus e algumas nuvens altas, com vento forte de W. Não ameaça chuva.

Actuais 23,5ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 17:20)

Céu já totalmente nublado, vento moderado a forte de W. A temperatura vai caindo bastante bem...

Actuais 22,5ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## Fil (18 Jul 2011 às 17:42)

Por aqui tenho agora 20,3ºC e este vento constante de W que não pára. 

Mínima de 9,1ºC e máxima de 21,4ºC.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Portanto vou estar ausente por uns dias do fórum ...espero que se portem bem durante a minha ausência ...boas férias a todos .



Boas férias, volta rápido!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2011 às 18:46)

Extremos do dia:


*Temp. Mín: 5.7ºC (05:20)
Temp. Máx: 20.3ºC (13:19)*

O céu está encoberto, mas nem uma pinga...

*Temp: 18.4ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1010hpa
Vento: 15.7km/h W
Sensação térmica: 13.3ºC*

A partir de amanhã ao fim da manhã o tempo deve melhorar e aquecer um pouco... Assim espero.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jul 2011 às 19:31)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui foram aparecendo muitas nuvens ao longo da tarde e neste momento o céu está encoberto.

Temperatura nos *17.7ºC* e HR nos *84%*.

Mínima de *11.1ºC*.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2011 às 21:35)

Por aqui o dia foi um pouco mais fresco que ontem, com o vento a soprar moderado em especial ao fim da tarde. Às 20h marcavam 19.1C no IM.

A esta hora, observa-se uma linha continua de nuvens escuras, ao longo de todo o sistema central aqui à volta, portanto com nuvens a menos de 20km. Talvez ainda cheguem aqui (com vento de W/NW, se não se dissiparem entretanto!


----------



## Z13 (18 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

Boa noite

*16.7ºC*


Madrugada fresca, mínima de 8.0ºC

Tarde amena, máxima de 23.5ºC mas muito ventosa...


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2011 às 22:58)

estranho de um momento para o outro a temperatura subiu 
Tº actual *18.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2011 às 23:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo tornando-se muito nublado ao meio da tarde... 
o vento soprou moderado de tarde... 
extremos: 12.1ºC de minima e 25.5ºC de maxima

actuais: fui agora á varanda e o meu espanto ... chove fraco sem vento e com 19.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 23:53)

Céu nublado, vento fraco de W e chuva fraca.

Actuais 18,0°C e 69%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com 17.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia.

A manhã nasce com muito sol, alguma nuvens altas e baixas, mas pouco e dispersas, e vento moderado de N.

Actuais 17,5ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 10:38)

Céu quase limpo, somente com algumas nuvens baixas, vento moderado de W/NW, e temperatura agradável. 

Actuais 19,7ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2011 às 11:06)

Bons dias...

Noite fria mas já não tão fria como a anterior... Chuva, essa nem vê-la... o bloqueio da cadeia montanhosa a W mais uma vez fez o seu trabalho.

*Temperatura mínima: 10.4ºC (06:59)*

*Temperatura: 16.3ºC
HR: 58%
Pressão: 1015hpa
Precipitação: 0mm
Vento: 20.1km/h NW
Sensação Termica: 11.1ºC*

O vento já voltou a aparecer o que torna o ambiente bastante desagradável...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 11:09)

Prossegue o céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado de W. A mínima foi de 15,4ºC. 

Actual 20,4ºC, com 1015hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 12:05)

Já por horas de almoçar, depois do trabalho, o dia segue óptimo, com temperatura bem agradável, vento moderado e céu quase limpo. 

Actuais 20,9ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 13:21)

Céu limpo, vento moderado de W. 

Actuais 22,1ªC e 32%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 15:11)

Céu limpo, vento moderado de NW e temperatura agradável.

Actuais 23,5ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, céu limpo, um sol bestial e vento moderado. Uma tarde esplêndida. 

Actuais 24,5ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

Muito adormecido este tópico... Por Viseu, céu limpo, vento moderado e temperatura agradável.

Actuais 24,1ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 20:47)

A noite chega, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actual 21,6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

Boa noite!

*Extremos do dia:*

*Temp. Mín: 10.4ºC (06:59)
Temp. Máx: 21.2ºC (16:59)*

*Rajada Máx de Vento: 33.1 km/h (18:01)*

Neste momento o céu está completamente limpo e o vento amainou, a temperatura vai já caindo consistentemente, esta noite será certamente mais fria que a anterior...

*Dados actuais:

Temp: 16.8ºC
HR: 57%
Pressão: 1017hpa
Vento: 1km/h NE
Precipitação: 0mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas durante a manha... 
o vento esteve moderado da parte da tarde... 
extremos: 16.8ºC de minima e 25.5ºC de maxima igual a de ontem 

actuais: ceu limpo vento sopra fraco e com 20.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 22:47)

Dia muito agradável, de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento moderado a forte de NW/W, e temperaturas amenas.

Actuais 19,3ºC e 50%HR, com máxima de 24,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio, nao ha vento e sigo com 16.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2011 às 09:14)

Manhã acorda agradável, com céu limpo, muito sol e vento muito fraco.

Actuais 19,3ºC e 39%HR, com mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2011 às 10:34)

Tudo calmo, agora com um pouco mais de vento, já moderado de NW.

Actual 22,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2011 às 11:34)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NW, numa manhã muito agradável.

Actuais 24,0ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2011 às 12:14)

Início de tarde agradável, com muito sol, a ficar quente e vento moderado de W.

Actual 24,7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jul 2011 às 12:44)

Céu limpo, 27.9C (IM), vento mais fraco que ontem. Tudo leva a crer que hoje seja um dia mais quente! 

Do incêndio de ontem, vê-se ainda algum fumo, pouco.. Devem andar no rescaldo.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2011 às 13:36)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de W, e ambiente a ficar quente. Já está calor que a máxima de ontem.

Actuais 26,3°C e 30%HR.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2011 às 14:20)

29ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2011 às 17:11)

Finalmente um dia que deu para ir a banhos!

A noite foi bem fresca novamente, se não fosse esta friagem e do modo como tudo estava adiantado, já havia uvas, assim nem amadurecem...

Creio já ter os extremos do dia:

*Temp. Mín: 7.3ºC (06:14)
Temp. Máx: 24.8ºC (16:28)*

*Temp: 24.4ºC
HR: 47%
Pressão: 1014hpa
Vento: 2404km/h NW*


----------



## panda (20 Jul 2011 às 17:27)

Tº actual *31.3ºC*.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2011 às 17:50)

Céu limpo e 27,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / 27,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Jul 2011 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,

céu limpo e *27.0ºC*

Extremos do dia: *9,1ºC  29.5ºC*


----------



## Fil (20 Jul 2011 às 18:23)

Na minha estação tenho actualmente 24,6ºC e vento fraco de W.

Mínima de 10,6ºC e máxima de 25,7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2011 às 22:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e com vento fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 16.2ºC de minima e 26.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo nao ha vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 21.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro, sem vento e com 18.6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2011 às 15:18)

Boas tardes...

Mais um dia muito agradável de Verão...

Parece-me que a máxima ficará aquém do dia anterior, mas a mínima foi notávelmente mais elevada...

*Temp. Mín: 11.3ºC (04:35)*

O vento esse não dá trégua!

*Temp: 23.1ºC
HR: 47%
Pressão: 1011 hpa (em queda)*


----------



## panda (21 Jul 2011 às 17:19)

boas tardes.
céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Tº actual *30ºC*.
P *1009 hpa*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2011 às 18:36)

Tal como me parecia a máxima desceu em relação a ontem...

*Temp Máx: 23.6ºC*

*Temp: 21.8ºC
HR: 46%
Pressão: 1011hpa*



Estou há dias com este NW irritante, gelado e constante!!!

Nesta época do ano teria de andar com máximas entre os 28ºC e 32ºC, a anomalia tem sido brutal...


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde... 
o nevoeiro matinal levantou por volta das 10h
extremos: 17.4ºC de minima e 26.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 19.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com ceu limpo sem vento e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2011 às 09:52)

Bom dia! 

*Temperatura Mínima: 6.9ºC (06:44)*

*Temp: 14.9ºC
HR: 68%
Pressão: 1012hpa*


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jul 2011 às 14:51)

Céu limpo e *29.1ºC*.

Mínima de *14.0ºC* às 04:45.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2011 às 18:22)

Boas!

Máxima já atingida!

*Temp. Máx: 25.9ºC (16:14)*

Uma amplitude térmica notável: *19ºC*

Céu pouco nublado
*Temp: 24.4ºC
HR: 41%
Pressão: 1010 hpa*


----------



## Norther (22 Jul 2011 às 18:58)

neste momento 30.1ºC
vento N com 1.4 Km/h
pressão atmosférica 1011hpa
humidade 25%


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2011 às 22:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e com uma subida de temperatura... o vento soprou temporariamente fraco durante o fim da tarde... 
extremos: 15.0ºC de minima e 27.7ºC de maxima

actuais: 

estou em Gouveia a passar mais um fim de semana, por aqui esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 21.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2011 às 23:45)

Mais um dia de verão, mediano...

*Extremos de: 11.2ºC  29.9ºC*

Por esta altura a temperatura vai caindo, *17.9ºC* actuais.


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2011 às 01:52)

Aqui agora 14,7ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Mínima de 12,1ºC e máxima de 24,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Mais um dia parecido com os anteriores. Por agora céu limpo e 18,3ºC depois de uma mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jul 2011 às 11:55)

Bom sábado!

*22.6ºC* actuais, num belo dia de sol, embora com algum vento.

Mínima fresquinha, com *9.7ºC* ás 6h30


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde...

Dia já mais quente que os anteriores com céu pouco nublado...

*Temp. Mín: 8.4ºC (06:07)*

*Temperatura: 24.4ºC
HR: 41%
Pressão: 1014hpa (a subir)
Vento: 6.8km/h NW*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2011 às 13:39)

bom dia

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo e sem vento... sigo com 27.5ºC


----------



## Norther (23 Jul 2011 às 14:17)

boas tardes
por aqui céu limpo com 29.3ºC e 29% humidade
vento 0.7 Km/h de NE
com uma pressão de 1016 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2011 às 00:13)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de calor e bastante sol... nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos: 16.2ºC de minima e 30.2ºC de maxima

actuais: noite agradavel com ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 21.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2011 às 00:01)

boas

por gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo e com vento fraco da parte da manha... 
extremos: 18.5ºC de minima e 31.1ºC de maxima

actuais: 
ja estou e santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 21.2ºC


----------



## Norther (25 Jul 2011 às 01:26)

boas noites 
por aqui céu limpo com 20,5ºC
vento nulo e 1021 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo sem vento e com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio... sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## panda (25 Jul 2011 às 12:52)

bons dias
Tº actual *29ºC* e *20%HR*.
céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (25 Jul 2011 às 15:09)

Tº actual *33.6ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jul 2011 às 17:49)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jul 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

*20.4ºC* actuais


Extremos de: 12.4ºC  31.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e de calor... o vento esteve fraco durante o meio da tarde... 
extremos: 17.9ºC de minima e 30.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e ainda quente com 23.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2011 às 07:29)

bom dia
por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro sem vento e com 19.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2011 às 18:55)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e com vento fraco durante a tarde o que nao deixou subir a temperatura... 

extremos: 19.2ºC de minima e 27.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 27.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2011 às 22:18)

Dia já quente e abafado hoje por Bragança, *13.4ºC  33.1ºC*


Por agora ainda registo *23.6ºC* com *21%* de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2011 às 23:52)

tudo calmo com ceu limpo e sem vento sigo com 22.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo, mas com vento forte de Este com um cheiro a incedios ... sigo ja com 23.1ºC a este ritmo vai subir bastante...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 08:28)

Depois duma semana bem (mal) passada na Figueira, de volta tenho uma temperatura amena, mas que depois duns dias sempre abaixo de 15ºC de manhã, me parece um inferno. A máxima no período que estive ausente foi de 31,2ºC, possivelmente ontem. 

Céu limpo, vento moderado a forte em rajadas de NE.

Actuais 22,0ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Jul 2011 às 17:11)

Céu limpo e 35.1ºC

Minima de 22.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 17:54)

Boas tardes .

Depois de alguns dias sem saber o que era o ...já cheguei ao sufoco ...o que é hei-de fazer...nada,é de aguentar e deixar-me estar quieto e no escuro .

Lá fora céu limpo e vento fraco com um bafo de 35.8ºC.

Estes dias foram passados em S.Pedro de Moel e Gaia com idas há praia de S.Madalena que se estava por lá muito bem .


----------



## panda (27 Jul 2011 às 18:38)

´céu limpo com algum vento.
Tº actual *32.2ºC* e *20%HR *.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 19:23)

Boas,lá fora continua o bafo com vento fraco de NW/N,actual 35.5ºC e 22%HR.

Extremos dos dias de ausênçia.

Dias
18-14.6ºC/28.8ºC
19-17.2ºC/29.9ºC
20-18.3ºC/34.1ºC
21-19.3ºC/33.3ºC
22-18.1ºC/33.8ºC
23-18.6ºC/33.4ºC
24-20.8ºC/33.9ºC
25-21.9ºC/35.4ºC
26-20.9ºC/37.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:24)

Céu coberto por fumo do maldito incêndio de Sernancelhe, e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 29,3ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 20:49)

Boas,continua  com vento de N,actual 32.4ºC e 23%HR.

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 36.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:58)

Céu com muito fumo, o que tornou o por do sol anormalmente vermelho, e vento fraco de N/NE.

Actual 28,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jul 2011 às 21:55)

Máxima de *35.2ºC* às 16:24.

Neste momento *26.3ºC* e uma ligeira brisa de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2011 às 22:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo com vento forte na madrugada e manha de Este rodando para oeste durante a tarde, o que afastou o fumo, agora que o vento parou por completo ja cheira outra vez a incendio... 
extremos: 19.5ºC de minima e 31.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo e com fumo, sem vento e sigo ainda com uns quentes 26.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 22:51)

Boas,por aqui ainda uns super tropicais 29.2ºC e vento moderado de N/NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2011 às 23:56)

Esta noite para descansar só de AC ...senão era uma arrelia ,actuais 28.0ºC e 24%HR com vento de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2011 às 00:32)

sigo com uma noite quente, levantou-se vento a coisa de meia hora... 
ceu esta limpo com o cheiro de incendio sigo com 25.7ºC...

27.6ºC dentro de casa infelizente o AC esta avariado queimou-se a board do split, que inveja albimeteo


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2011 às 01:40)

vento e muito 
Tº actual *26.8ºC* e *20%HR*


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2011 às 07:32)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, mas é so aqui nas zonas altas da cidade porque na baixa nada se mexe... sigo com 24.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2011 às 09:19)

Céu limpo, algum fumo a SE, do incêndio em Nelas e vento moderado de NE.

Actuais 23,1ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2011 às 10:17)

Céu quase limpo, e vento moderado de E/NE.

Actual 25,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2011 às 11:08)

Muito fumo e bem negro a SE, por causa do fogo em Nelas, e muito sol.

Actual 26,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2011 às 12:30)

Céu a ficar coberto pelo fumo, já com uma sol avermelhado, muito doentio.

Actual 28,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2011 às 14:16)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2011 às 16:08)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de fornalha acessa com algumas nuvens de duração diurna ...com algum vento mas ,actual 36.1ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2011 às 18:52)

Boas,as nuvens já se vão dissipando ...mas o forno continua ligado ,actuais 35.9ºC e 27%HR com vento de S/SW.

Dados de hoje 22.5ºC / 36.9ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2011 às 19:49)

Dia de muito .
Tº actual *32.7ºC* e *20%HR*.
Máxima de hoje *36.3ºC*.


----------



## dahon (28 Jul 2011 às 20:34)

Bem penso que o Sr. Ruas já deve estar mais contente a diferença entre as temperaturas ainda é considerável.

Viseu/Cidade 






Viseu(Aeródromo)





Se bem que a estação da cidade não se encontra no interior da cidade mas sim na Quinta Agrária que fica na entrada Este da cidade, pelos vistos havia algum fundamentos nas queixas.


Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

Boas,céu limpo com tons de alaranjado a poente ...com uns desfavoráveis 30.8ºC...arre! .


----------



## Z13 (28 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite,

por Bragança registei o dia mais quente do mês, com extremos de *13.5ºC  34.1ºC*

Neste momento ainda registo uns abafados *22.8ºC*


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Boas noites,
extremos do dia pelo norte transmontano:

*Tª mín.: 12,5ºC
Tª Máx.: 34,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2011 às 00:39)

Boas,ambiente ainda tropical com as esplanadas no centro da cidade cheias de pessoal com pouca vontade de regressarem a casa ...vento muito fraco,actuais 26.0ºC e 40%HR...porque na cidade ainda está mais .


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2011 às 01:04)

boas

dia de sol e com algum fumo ao longe, com vento soprou temporariamente fraco a moderado ao longo do dia... 

extremos: 23.6ºC de minima e 32.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uns quentes 24.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2011 às 09:27)

Manhã nasce amena, com sol e ainda algum fumo no ar, com vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 24,7ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2011 às 11:10)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e médias, com vento nulo.

Actual 27,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2011 às 15:37)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui já vou com seis dias seguidos com temperaturas minímas superiores a 20.0ºC ...hoje a canícula não se faz sentir tanto devido ao vento de S/SW,actuais 34.3ºC e 30%HR e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2011 às 18:59)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento a ficar moderado de SW/W,actual 33.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 34.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2011 às 19:02)

Céu nublado e 30,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,1ºC / 32,4ºC (o dia mais quente deste mês)


----------



## panda (29 Jul 2011 às 19:19)

Boas tardes.
Tº actual *30.5ºC*. ontem por esta hora estavam mais *2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2011 às 20:01)

Boas,a temperatura hoje já a descer mais rápido em relação aos últimos dias...até que enfim 30.7ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2011 às 21:04)

Bem bom para estes lados com 27.7ºC a esta hora  .


----------



## Z13 (29 Jul 2011 às 23:29)

Boa noite, hoje o dia acabou por não ser tão quente como ontem, em parte devido à nebulosidade que apareceu a partir do meio da tarde...


A temperatura variou entre os *14.7ºC  33.6ºC*

Neste momento corre algum ar e a temperatura está nuns toleráveis *23.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2011 às 00:29)

Boas,algum vento e ainda ambiente morno na rua,actuais 23.4ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2011 às 01:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,algum vento e ainda ambiente morno na rua,actuais 23.4ºC e 41%HR.



Por aqui uma diferença bastante significativa em relação à capital de distrito então, pois a temperatura actual está nos *14.4ºC *e a HR nos *87%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

Boas tardes.

Hoje pela madrugada e manhã até ás 8h30m foi de céu encoberto de nuvens baixas e nevoeiro com uma sensação de fresco muito boa ...o resto do dia céu limpo com o vento ficar moderado de tarde de SW/W,actual 32.2ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2011 às 19:51)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, mas com neblina ate ao meio dia... 
o vento sopra moderado desde as 17h 
extremos: 18.3ºC de minima e 27.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W,actual 22.6ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2011 às 13:45)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de neblina ate ao meio dia, agora o ceu esta limpo e com vento fraco... sigo com 25.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2011 às 21:27)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo e algum vento de SW/W.actuais 26.2ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 34.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2011 às 22:46)

tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento ceu limpo e com 22.9ºC de temperatura: 

extremos: 18.8ºC de minima e 26.5ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2011 às 22:51)

Boas,ligeira brisa de W com 23.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jul 2011 às 23:34)

Belo dia de verão por Bragança, quente e abafado, para terminar bem o mês!

A temperatura variou entre os *15.7ºC* e os *34.1ºC*.

A humidade também está bem baixa, variou entre um mínimo de *11%* a meio da tarde e um máximo de apenas *51% *durante a noite...



Por agora, registo *22.6ºC* e *24%* de hra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2011 às 23:52)

Tudo calmo com 21.8ºC e 41%HR.


----------

